# Buying my first tractor (Allis Chalmers) Could use some help



## frankd (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey everyone! I'm new to the forum. Found the forum while doing a search for an Allis Chalmers loader/backhoe that I'm lookiing to buy. My family has a summer cabin and we've been looking for a loader/backhoe for a while just to do some work around the property. A guy down the road is selling an Allis Chalmers loader/backhoe for $3,000. Problem is, I dont know much about it and it doesnt look like he does either. It needs new brakes and the tires look like they'll need to be changed as well. I'm assuming tires are really expensive. My neighbor has a little experience with this stuff so he checked it out and it works fine, except for the brakes of course. I beleive he said the machine was made in 1963...but it could have been 73.
Does anyone have experience with this model? Is it a reliable brand? How hard is to get parts? Is there anything in particular that I should be looking for when I check it out? All of the hydraulics work well and there are no leaks that I could see.
Appreciate the help!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..frankd..


----------



## frankd (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks! Forgot to mention that its a model 615. I know AC is out of business so I was wondering how easy it is to find parts. I think I'm just going to buy the thing though. Seems to work great and for $3k it sounds like a real good price.


----------



## 1954ford (Dec 25, 2011)

*allis loader*

3 k for a loader with a backhoe seems like a pretty good deal. escpecially if all the hydro lines are in good shape. yes Ag tires are pretty salty. but if the still hold air u may be able to just leave them on. depending on how much u use the machine and what all u plan to do with it. gettin parts should be no problem. just find your local AGCO dealer. Allis Chalmers is no longer made. they merged and is now called AGCO. hope this helps


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

As 1954ford said, any AGCO dealer should be able to get you parts for your machine, provided those parts are still made. There may be aftermarket options as well. Allis Chalmers was bought out by investors that reorganized it as the *A*llis *G*leaner *CO*mpany or AGCO. Allis Chalmers owned Gleaner (a combine company) at the time.

Here's some info on the 615: TractorData.com Allis Chalmers 615 backhoe-loader tractor information

And it was a variant of the D15 farm tractor: 

Series I: TractorData.com Allis Chalmers D15 tractor information

Series II: TractorData.com Allis Chalmers D15 Series II tractor information


----------



## bearwood (Jun 29, 2012)

frankd - I'm wondering if you bought the AC 615 backhoe/loader? I have one that I either need to get running, sell for parts, or instead, find another that may have some better parts or need the better parts from mine.
These were good strong machines in their day. I have, over the years, used other machines, but an old Ford and newer (then) Case did not match its hoe strength.(I have since run some nearly new 4wd cases that were equal or better - $80,000 machines).
Anyway, post here either way; I may have some info, tips etc. for you if you are running this hoe.


----------

